# Survival: Avoid Fats....



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Lol, avoid fat, don't use butter, use beef suet!

I rendered 35 lbs pig fat last year and canned it, cook with it nearly everyday. It's great stuff! Also, I've been buying 3-4 lb packs of good quality thick sliced bacon and oven frying it, for the meat and the fat. I cook a whole lot with a blend of the bacon drippings and the lard; very flavorful.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

His warnings were hilarious.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No butter!!! vract:

Not going to happen, sorry ... give me the real stuff any day.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Where do these people come from? Avoid fat at all costs in a survival situation? That is one of the most untrue thing I have ever heard. Fat is very valuable in a survival situation, maybe even more that meat, fat is what gives energy and helps keep you warm in the cold. Why do you think Eskimos eat Whale and Seal blubber, and consider it to be almost like candy?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

camo2460 said:


> Where do these people come from?


Think DC ... 

(They know better than us. lol)


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha! Prepper Sh** on a Shingle!

Avoid fat, use fat instead. The vid cut out as he was trying to cut the boiled hardtack. I think the whole thing was just for a laugh.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

People were complaining on his blog about "healthy" ways to eat hard tack versus him frying it in butter. I am willing to bet that all the rules of healthy eating will go out the window when it's eat or die. Even today there is so much misinformation out there about fat, diets, corn syrup, etc. that the truth has almost been completely lost in the quest for the almighty dollar.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought fat was a requirement in your diet. Fat is the catalyst to absorb the nutrients from other foods.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Most of the rules for "healthy" eating are made by people trying to sell an unnatural product. there is no such thing as a universal healthy diet for humans. The diet needs to take into account : Body type ,yes there are several, blood type although it may be linked to body type. ancestral lineage And a bunch of other stuff. Animal fats can be good for most humans, BUT, the animal must be raised and fed in a natural type setting, Cattle need to process their food with their rumen, so a straight grain or corn diet that is so commonly used to fatten them for butcher causes an allergic reaction and that is what causes Marbling in beef, an allergic reaction, it also causes the fat produced to be much harder to be transformed into heat energy by the human body. 

Butter from cows that are healthy is easy to break down. the wonderful margarine is 1 step away from plastic which are you putting in your body.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

And in Siberia they put a tablespoon of butter into the cup of hot tea.



camo2460 said:


> Where do these people come from? Avoid fat at all costs in a survival situation? That is one of the most untrue thing I have ever heard. Fat is very valuable in a survival situation, maybe even more that meat, fat is what gives energy and helps keep you warm in the cold. Why do you think Eskimos eat Whale and Seal blubber, and consider it to be almost like candy?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought it was completely obvious the guy was being facetious...


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I did NOT watch the video.



FatTire said:


> I thought it was completely obvious the guy was being facetious...


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

The spaztards that 'complained on his website' are the :

I will only have fresh, organic, sugar free, low sodium, gluten free, non trans fat food in my prep (all 4 pkgs of whole grain organic spaghetti and a spare bottle of Mrs Dash) 

I am a vegan, and it don't believe in eating or harming animals.... so I will just forage for all the food I need. 

But King Mike of Bloombersia Der Schwarze Furhrer and his wife Queen Mooshelle said fat and butter are bad m'kay.

I guess they are taking Zombieland rule #1 too far.

LOL this was a somewhat mildly fun distraction


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> I did NOT watch the video.


NO you did NOT

can ya see how using all capital letters makes it seem as though you are raising your voice or are agitated in some way? Those bush skills are great, I envy you your lifestyle, but you might find it fun to balance it out with some communication skills... just a thought...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> And in Siberia they put a tablespoon of butter into the cup of hot tea.


Yes I am aware of that, It's called buttered tea. Along with some real cream it is very good.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

FatTire said:


> I thought it was completely obvious the guy was being facetious...


Oh *God* Yes!!!!!!!
:rofl:

I *ESPECIALLY* liked the "*Nanny State Warning*"!

"Federally licensed *eater*".... *Awesome!*

I don't know who this guy is, but I think I've become a fan!

That was freakin' great!

:beercheer:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah pretty funny aparently he had a bunch of goofs at his blog that he was making fun of he really clears up the fact that he is being faceitious at the very end. Actually looked pretty good makes me want some .


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

"This is gonna clog your arteries...the pepper is gonna harm your prostrate...so y'all stay away from this. Eat your hard tack boiled in water... I'm gonna eat this right here!"
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It was pretty funny , indeed.

Fat is calories - pure and simple. 
It's just concentrated so it takes up less space, making it an efficient form of energy.

If my gut were made of corn syrup, I would weigh 400+lbs instead of 240.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

FatTire said:


> I thought it was completely obvious the guy was being facetious...


I was gonna say that but I couldn't spell "facetious" ...


----------

